# HS624 K1 auger housing & auger



## pup (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking for auger housing and auger rotor blades for HS624 K1 snowblower. or blown up HS624 Honda snowblower with traxs... Thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Wrong forum but if you are local to New England I have an engine and auger housing.


----------



## pup (Jan 31, 2015)

*auger housing*



JnC said:


> Wrong forum but if you are local to New England I have an engine and auger housing.


I'm interested in the auger housing, with augers for hs624, What condition are they (photos) and how much ? I got my housing repaired for now ... won't last forever... thank you !


----------

